# St George Island State Park? (Return Update)



## Greene728 (May 6, 2011)

We have reservations there from June 4th thru the 9th and I was wondering if anyone has been here before? The wifes aunt and uncle made the reservations and have been thru visiting and said it looked spectacular. What about fishing and things to do or carry along? Any info will be appreciated as were gonna be a long ways from home and dont want to forget anything that may be handy here other than the obvious stuff. 

Thanks yall!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 7, 2011)

My very favorite place in the world!  Been to the SP but never camped there - we always rent a house.  We're going in Sept or Oct and it seems like it will NEVER get here!  SGI is a beginning to get a little touristy with souvenir shops etc. but they're known for their 'old florida' appeal.  

I've heard the mosquitoes are really bad on the bay side (translate campground) so take spray/thermocell/screen rooms or whatever you have. 

Fishing is great either in the surf or by boat so if you have kayaks or canoes by all means take 'em.  They also have an old bridge that's been converted to a fishing pier but we've never fished from it.  Looks like it'd be hot as the dickens in the high season.  

What to bring??  EVERYTHING!!!  There is a small independent grocer on the island but it's the size of a convenience store.  The meat counter is FANTASTIC with premium steaks and fresh seafood but everything else is limited and pricey so stock the pantry and the fridge before you get there.  If you need anything else there is a Piggly Wiggly and a Dollar General 30 minutes away in Apalachicola.  The nearest Walmart is 90 miles away in Panama City.   

They don't have much in the way of entertainment.  If you're looking for typical beachfront playgrounds (putt-putt, go carts, night clubs etc.) you're likely to be disappointed.  They are very family oriented and the beaches are dog friendly if you're thinking of taking Fido.  

The folks from the campground pretty much have their own little private beach just a short walk from the campground and it's PRISTINE!  

They have bike paths all around the island so if you/the kids have bikes take them too.   They have places on the island you can rent bikes/kayaks etc. but like most vacation spots they're expensive.  

Several good seafood restaurants on the island and a couple hole in the wall type places that serve breakfast.  It's been a couple years but when we were there last Subway was the only thing close to fast food.  And we always have to make at least one trip into Apalchicola to Boss Oyster.  

Oh and  .... make sure you have gas before you leave Tallahassee.... cuz once you get on 65 and head south you won't have nuthing but about 50-60 miles of straight road and pine trees.   Gives you lots of time for ponderin' about what it must have been like back the old days when settlers first attempted to hack their way through there!    You'll be traveling through a State Forest called Tates 'place the devil stays'.  I don't know who the heck Tate was, but there is no doubt why they chose the rest of that name!  

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Greene728 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Tag-a-long! Definately sounds like what were hoping for! Dont care much for the night life, entertainment stuff anyways. Just want to hang out on the beach, fish, grill out and ride bikes and stuff. Its not bad crowded is it? And we keep a great supply of bug spray, bug zapper, screen room etc. And we will definately be well stocked on food having kids running around. Sure wish I had room for a canoe or something, but just not gonna be any room for it. Thanks so much for your input and help! If you think of anything else please let me know!!!


----------



## supernube (May 8, 2011)

I grew up going there every summer.  It is a great place to spend a week.  The fishing bridge is great for night fishing.  I've loaded a cooler with whiting and trout fishing shrimp and cutbait off the bottom.  You will catch a lot of saltwater cats so be prepared.  When I was a kid, we'd catch a lot of blue crabs on the bay side by burying a dip net and slowly dragging a fish head or chicken neck tied to a spinning rod.  The crabs would just follow the bait all the way to the bank.  When the crab got over the net just we'd just lift it up and catch two or three crabs.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 9, 2011)

Here is some info on fishing I just did. Also they aren't joking about skeeters in the park. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619065


----------



## Bluechip (May 10, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> We have reservations there from June 4th thru the 9th and I was wondering if anyone has been here before? The wifes aunt and uncle made the reservations and have been thru visiting and said it looked spectacular. What about fishing and things to do or carry along? Any info will be appreciated as were gonna be a long ways from home and dont want to forget anything that may be handy here other than the obvious stuff.
> 
> Thanks yall!



Go fishing by yourself at the end of the island called the cut. Beaches are beautiful, st . George is quiet spot.  Not a lot of restaurants on island.  Appalachicola has some great fishing out of cape San blass by way of charter.  Great state park, but probably going to be hot!   Nice quiet place, most of the good camping on bay side.


----------



## Mako22 (May 10, 2011)

I camped there last September and you get zero breeze in the camp ground so it will be hot and buggy.  Next time I go we are gonna stay at an old motel called Sportsman Lodge in East Point, $70 per night gets you a room with 4 queen beds, a bathroom and a kitchenete. It ain't the Holiday Inn but for that price and the number of beds thats a deal.


----------



## Greene728 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info! Im really stoked about the trip, just hope the bugs dont make the wife and kids miserable. Camper has one whale of an a/c so if the heat gets to bad we will just head in awhile. I sure hope to be able to get on some fish. Thanks Dustin for the info, and I may have a few more questions for ya before we go if you dont mind helping me out. I can catch the fresh water fish, but saltwater is pretty foreign territory!


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2011)

It's one of the best places I know of,for kayak fishin'.


----------



## Mac (May 11, 2011)

Love it out there,  Beaches great,  No crowds at all.

You can go down to the East end of the park,  (combo gated area)
I would say about a 5 mile trip.  Great beach combing and fishing.
I think last year they did some up grades in the campground. 
We have never camped there, but ride through and check it out from time to time.  I would suggest getting to the camp ground as soon as possible on the day of arrival.  This would give you a better choice on camp sites.  The place has been full almost everytime we have went through.

East point has a bunch of seafood stores with a ton of variety.  
We love to cook our own in the evenings.

The Hut is a good place to eat, just off the island in East point,  not fancy, but the owners are real nice and food is great.

If you explore over to Carrabelle,  I would suggest the walk up eatery "Fishermans Wife"  they own 3 shrimp boats, so can't get any fresher.  It is located on the river down town.

I hope you have a good trip


----------



## Too-Tall (May 16, 2011)

On the way there stop and swim with the gators at Wakulla Springs.


----------



## blackmax (May 22, 2011)

Take a box fan or two, it will do wonders for the bugs and make sitting outside at night a pleasure.


----------



## Greene728 (May 22, 2011)

blackmax said:


> Take a box fan or two, it will do wonders for the bugs and make sitting outside at night a pleasure.



Great idea!
Thanks....


----------



## ted_BSR (May 31, 2011)

Box fans are crucial, and a couple of drop cords. Therma cells (multiple), DEET, mosquito nets, and blood transfusion kits. The beach is one of the most beutiful I have ever seen. The State Park is like the moon!

The campgrounds are on the bayside of the island, off the beach and marshy. It cannot be emphasized enough how voracious the mosquitos are.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 2, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Box fans are crucial, and a couple of drop cords. Therma cells (multiple), DEET, mosquito nets, and blood transfusion kits. The beach is one of the most beutiful I have ever seen. The State Park is like the moon!
> 
> The campgrounds are on the bayside of the island, off the beach and marshy. It cannot be emphasized enough how voracious the mosquitos are.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm heading to TN for my uncle's funeral or I owuld have come down and helped you rig for the fishing.  This will help quite a bit I hope.

http://www.turncrafter.com/SGI/fish_for_whiting.htm


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Halo and everyone else for the tips and info. We pull out at 730 in the morning and I will let everyone know how it went when we return. Pray for us a safe trip!
Later all!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, we made it safely and had a GREAT time!!!
I must say it was a wonderful trip and we will be back very soon. Its been extremely dry down there and the mosquitos were practically non existant. The big green biting flies did wear us out a day or two though. I believe this could be the greatest place we have ever visited though. The beaches were wide open and they are absolutely pristine. The kids caught more crabs, sand dollars, starfish etc. than Ive ever seen. The campground is really nice, although the front bath house is still closed which was a bummer but not a major inconvienience at all. The road to the east end is complete now and very accesible. Anybody looking for a lost paradise should look here cause it is well worth the trip. Thanks for all the advise from everyone and we highly recommend this place for anyone looking.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## paratrooper202 (Jun 12, 2011)

GREENE 728 WROTE:
The road to the east end is complete now and very accesible.

I just got back myself, to fish the east end cost you $6.50 per day per person.. Just don't seem right if you stay in the camp grounds should be free.. I had a great time myself!


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 13, 2011)

paratrooper202 said:


> GREENE 728 WROTE:
> The road to the east end is complete now and very accesible.
> 
> I just got back myself, to fish the east end cost you $6.50 per day per person.. Just don't seem right if you stay in the camp grounds should be free.. I had a great time myself!



Yea we didnt agree with that ourselves. And whats crazy is you can ride a bike or walk it free. But it was very nice all the same. Kids 12 and under are free so that helped us out. Only paid for 2.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 13, 2011)

I camped at one of the primitive walk in sites one weekend and couldnt figure out what was worse the coons or the skeeters!!!


----------

